# Barre noire et son



## jadow (22 Avril 2012)

Salut, dés que j'ai ouvert mon macbook pro os x 10.7.3, il y a cette barre noire avec le texte dessus où c'est écris chaque chose que j'éxécute. Le mac lit aussi ce texte. Quelqu'un aurait une idée de comment m'en débarasser. 

La barre :






Merci beaucoup à l'avance.


----------



## lappartien (22 Avril 2012)

dans léopard je dirais pref system/ accés universel/Voice over
et afficher

deux réglages à faire ou coches à décocher.


----------



## e.kryd (22 Avril 2012)

Salut !

J'ai eu même souci récement et je ne savais pas d'où ça venait.... en effet il s'agit de Voice Over. Pour le désactiver, rien de plus simple -> cmd + F5 (idem pour le réactiver).


----------

